# FatMat Sound deadener?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

This seems pretty cheap, with dynamat extreme costing 109 for only 36 squares 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1380195920


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fat Mat?*

I have personnally never heard of Fat Mat before. But it looks like it is pretty good quality. Actually, even if it isn't as good of quality as Dynamat...it definately has to be better than no sound deadener. I wouldn't put too much stock into that little table they have at the bottom of the auction listing comparing Dynamat to Fat Mat.

I have pretty much my entire car covered in Dynomat (Super and Extreme). And I must say it does make a huge difference. Not only does it keep that "ghetto-fabulous" rattle off my trunk, but it also eliminated much of the road noise, making the entire system sound cleaner and louder.

If you have any questions about the application, effectiveness, or just whatever about sound deadening or audio in general...just drop me a line.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

FatMat is made by a company called, ArmYourBody.com  they sell vitamins and weight builder, I'm trying to setup an accout with the to buy it cheaper because I sell to everyone around here and even this stuff gets expensive in bulk


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I used Fatmat on my latest project. Sound proofing of the car doors.I have to say it's nice stuff and I would recommend it to anyone. The stuff is very similar to Dynamat, with a few exceptions. 

Here's what I noticed...

Fatmat is similar to Dymamat extreme in the fact both have the aluminum backing. This was one reason I chose the Fatmat.
The application side of Fatmat is very very sticky. I would say even sticker than Dynamat. Sticky is good because it made for less time using the heat gun and that sped up the installation time by quit a bit. 
Fatmat is lighter weight than Dynamat. This could be viewed as good or bad. 
I feel it’s good because the cheaper cost per square foot allows for more layers to be applied. More layers equal better deadening with half the added weight at half the price.
These are all good things!

Plus I got a ton left over. 

This is just my experience with the product. I’ve used dynamat in the past and found the price is just not worth it’s performance.

I also used Cascade Audio VB-1 deadening spray in combination with the Fatmat. I sprayed the inside hard to reach areas of the door then covered the outer skin with 2 layers of mat. Worked like a charm!

I love the way my car sounds. 

 Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*Thanks 4 trying FatMat*

Seth thanks for giving fatmat a try. Also we appreciate the fact that you took the time to tell others about our product and how well it worked for you. If you see any post where someone is in need of some help please send them my way, I will be glad to answer any questions anyone may have about sound deadening.

*Thanks Again* 
Chris


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I'm glad to help! 

Thanks for the heads up Chris. I've been getting a lot of questions from Ebayers about the FatMat so I'm glad you chimed in. Any more Ebayers ask me about the product I'll send em your way!


Thanks for making a great product.


Good Luck!

Seth


----------

